# What is this NI??



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Been reading with interest about NI but why is it so good? i've no idea either what BARF is and i'm very interested as i want oushca to have the best food possible.
I have her on raw chicken wings, lily's kitchen wet and dry food. but this NI seems to have everyone alight on here.
Can anyone help please?
Thanks


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll try, Debi. It was me who introduced NI to the forum, and it's gone a bit viral! Barf - Biologically Appropriate Raw Food (or Bones and Raw Food as some call it) is intended to give dogs the natural food that they are built to digest, all raw, the way that nature intended them to eat. Most commercial dog foods have cereals and additives that some believe to have detrimental effects on dogs' health, may cause allergies etc. A barf diet will consist of about 85% raw meat (usually chicken) and bones plus some vegetables and fruit, plus a few other things like fish or fish oils, eggs etc. I came across Natural Instinct when I got Dylan. I had fed barf before, but found it hard to maintain easily with a busy life. Natural Instinct is basically a barf diet, all ground up and prepared ready to feed, making it as easy to feed barf as to feed any other dog food, and also at a reasonable price. So for me it was a godsend and the others on here who have tried it all seem to agree. They are also a really friendly, helpful and knowledgeable small company. I like the fact that there is no choking danger as the bones are ground, and they double-grind the veg to make the nutrition from them more accessible. They also include fish-oil and kelp so all the supplements are already there. The website is http://www.naturalinstinct.com
You are already part way there from the sound of it if you are feeding chicken wings. I haven't heard of the other food you are feeding. Please ask anything else that I might have left out.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Thanks*

lily's kitchen is holistic dog food and absolutely yummy I would eat it but I really would prefer raw food and NI sounds perfect. i am off to Walton now as they sell it there to try it and see how we go; mind you Pushca will eat anything expect kibbles but she will nibble them eventually.Spoilt? Pushca? no...lol


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> lily's kitchen is holistic dog food and absolutely yummy I would eat it but I really would prefer raw food and NI sounds perfect. i am off to Walton now as they sell it there to try it and see how we go; mind you Pushca will eat anything expect kibbles but she will nibble them eventually.Spoilt? Pushca? no...lol


Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Deb
I would say Helen gave a brilliant reply.

Just want to add, that I put Millie on it 6 weeks ago and haven't looked back since. She really enjoys her food now, whereas before she was struggling.

I would suggest you give the NI lot a call first, number on their website. You need to have Pushca's weight in kg's if poss. They will then calculate for you the amount of food she needs. They also advise on all other topics too - a mine of information. 

Hope Puschca enjoys her new food.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope the trial goes well. Just one suggestion (apologies if you are already aware of this) - if you are feeding both raw and kibble, it's been suggested that it's best to feed them at separate meals as they digest at different rates. Let us know how Pushca gets on, and yes, personally, I believe that cockapoos were put on this earth to be spoilt, and they thrive on it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck Debi, lucky Pushca x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank everyone all great advice. We start on the NI tmr and I will probably do alternate days with the kibbles ( huge bag of royal canin to get thru) she will eat them when with my boyfriend or sister but won't entertain them with me.
She's especially spoilt this week after her spaying but have a feeling I'll carry on with that as she's just adorable. 
Night all and thankkyou again
X


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*NI success*

Pushca had her chicken and lamb NI this morning and the bowl is clean! There is some serious lip licking going on too. Hope I gave her sufficient: I split it into 4 then halved one for breakfast; the 2nd half for dinner. 
She loved it!!!!


----------

